# The abandoned factory...



## Nimue (Jan 23, 2013)

The U.M.O (Un mundo Olvidado) company


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 23, 2013)

Great report ...but strangely I loved the mouse pic best


----------



## MrDan (Jan 23, 2013)

Some great pics there, what country is this?
Cute little mouse!


----------



## Silent Hill (Jan 23, 2013)

Some history would be nice  Strange place, but looks a cool explore


----------



## mrtoby (Jan 23, 2013)

little mouse!!! Good pics


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 23, 2013)

The doormouse is great,what did they make here? thanks for sharing.


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 23, 2013)

*Like the look of this place!!*


----------



## Artemi (Jan 23, 2013)

MrDan said:


> Some great pics there, what country is this?
> Cute little mouse!



That's Spain.


----------



## Wendy Lou (Jan 24, 2013)

Very cool place! I especially love the 4th from the bottom, looking through the glass, how awesome!


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 24, 2013)

I like that, and such a huge building!

But...

I can't figure out what I am looking at with the first pic, is it upside down or what?


----------



## Nimue (Jan 24, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> I like that, and such a huge building!
> 
> But...
> 
> I can't figure out what I am looking at with the first pic, is it upside down or what?



It is the reflection of ourselves in the pool water


----------



## chargergirl68 (Jan 29, 2013)

Great report!! These are some great photos.. looks like a wonderful place.


----------

